# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  mkar (#9474) Μαρούσι σύνορα Μελίσσια

## katsaros_m

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αλέξανδρου λειτουργεί ο κόμβος mkar 

BB -->ALEX23 #3375 ΣΕ Α 
BB -->THOUGHT #3576 ΣΕ Α 
AP --> awmn-mkar 



Χωρίς τον acoul δεν θα έκανα ούτε με εμένα link 
σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Mixos

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου,


Εμείς έχουμε ελευθέρα IFs και είναι διαθέσιμα ακόμα και τώρα  ::  . Από ότι είδα από το Wind είμαστε πολύ κοντά  ::  . 

Αν είναι στείλε pm να κανονίσουμε κανένα scan. 

P.S. Είμαι μαζί με τον φίλο μου thought #3576

----------


## thought

Ναι Όντως έχουμε 800m απόσταση και τέλεια οπτική ! Νομίζω επιβαλλεται να δοκιμάσουμε  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

ok αύριο θα στήσω των κόμβο αν τα καταφέρω λόγω φόρτου εργασιών παρακαλώ στείλτε πμ με τηλέφωνο για να επικοινωνούμε.

----------


## acoul

Η θέα είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετική και ο katsaros_m ως συνήθως ανέλαβε αγέροχα τη στήριξη του panel για το scan 360 μοιρών.



> 1: * -53 awmn-2804 00:09:5B:03:20:39 infrastructure Channel:7
> 2: * -59 awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> 3: * -66 awmn-2775B 00:09:5B:69:21:F4 infrastructure Channel:2
> 4: * -68 awmn-1453AP 00:40:96:56:ED:9B infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -71 awmn-2801-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:F8 infrastructure Channel:2
> 6: * -73 awmn-913 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -74 awmn-941 00:40:96:55:93:46 infrastructure Channel:4
> 8: * -75 awmn-827-AP 00:02:6F:3A:63:44 infrastructure Channel:1
> 9: * -77 awmn-2239-2217 00:09:5B:12:28:46 infrastructure Channel:10
> ...

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα θα ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες στησίματος του κόμβου, ιστός, πιάτα, wrap/voyage κλπ. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για BB link να ετοιμάζονται !!

----------


## Telis

Απο οτι βλεπω επιασες την omni μου με -77 (awmn-2239-2217 ) που ειναι πολυ καλα για omni. 
Ενδιαφερομαι για bb σε a, εχω εξοπλισμο ετοιμο και πολυ καλη θεα προς τα εκει.
Αν θελεις το προχωραμε αμεσα.

Telis 2239 / Παντελης

----------


## acoul

> Απο οτι βλεπω επιασες την omni μου με -77 (awmn-2239-2217 ) που ειναι πολυ καλα για omni. 
> Ενδιαφερομαι για bb σε a, εχω εξοπλισμο ετοιμο και πολυ καλη θεα προς τα εκει.
> Αν θελεις το προχωραμε αμεσα.
> 
> Telis 2239 / Παντελης


Ωραία Παντελή,

Το ένα πιάτο θα το κεντράρουμε σήμερα στην omni σου και θα βάλουμε ένα 5άρι πάνω στο πιάτο. Παραμένει το δεύτερο πιάτο που ψάχνει να κλείσει μια χρήσιμη διαδρομή.

----------


## acoul

Το δεύτερο τελικά πιάτο θα προσπαθήσουμε να το κεντράρουμε προς τον thought.

----------


## acoul

Μπήκε ο ιστός, τα πιάτα, πιάσαμε τον thought καμπάνα, το wifi του Αμαρουσίου full, πάμπολλα essid από OTENET σε διάφορες περιοχές, αλλά λόγω κούρασης δεν δρομολογήσαμε κάτι. Θα γίνει στην επόμενη επίσκεψη. Η υποδομή πάντως ετοιμάστηκε.

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος είναι έτοιμος να δρομολογήσει τα δύο 802.11a άμεσα. Σήμερα θα γίνουν τα σχετικά scan και θα στοχευθούν τα πιάτα σε telis και thought.

----------


## thought

Ωραία παιδιά,όταν μπορείτε στείλτε ένα μνμ ή πάρτε ένα τηλεφωνάκι να κάνουμε το σκαν  ::

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος είναι έτοιμος και τα πιάτα κοιτούν αγέρωχα προς dti και thought με τέσσερις αντιρρίδες να τα κρατούν ακλόνητα και στους πιο ατίθασους αέρηδες ενώ ένα wrap/voyage combo να εξασφαλίζει 24x7 διαθεσιμότητα στον κόμβο τις πολύ ζεστές αλλά και πολύ υγρές μέρες του χρόνου !! κάθε κόμβος στο στήσιμο έχει την αίσθηση μιας μικρής γέννας: οδυνηρός αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μεγάλη ικανοποίηση !!

ο katsaros_m έφτυσε αίμα αλλά ξεπέταξε το όλο setup στην ταράτσα σαν Grader

----------


## minoas

...Grader  ::

----------


## acoul

Ενημερώθηκε το WiND με την πανοραμική θέα του κόμβου: Wireless, Internet

----------


## acoul

Το ερώτημα εύλογο: έχει ανακοινωθεί εδώ και καιρό ότι είναι έτοιμος ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος με δύο ετοιμοπόλεμα 5GHz links και κανείς από τους παλιούς κόμβους της περιοχής, με εξαίρεση τον dti – αυτός τα links τα έχει στο μανίκι, δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί προκειμένου άμεσα να αξιοποιηθούν και ενταχθούν στο backbone του δικτύου ... αναρωτιέμαι τι συμβαίνει; αν κάτι τέτοιο γινόταν στις περιοχές του Κέντρου, Καλλιθέας, Παγκράτι, Πατήσια κλπ. θα υπήρχε άμεση κινητοποίηση και ανταπόκριση. Τι παίζει; θα πρέπει να βγάλουμε σουβλάκια πάλι or what ?? Για να βλέπω λίγο νεύρο να χτίζεται το δίκτυο σωστά και ωραία, γιατί έρχονται και κακοκαιρίες !!

----------


## kdim

Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω φιλε μου 
δεν βλεπω πολυ ζεστα τα πραγματα εδω πανω στα βορεια.
ενω και εγω εχω ετοιμο εξοπλισμο σε a 5 ghz και ο mixos αντιστοιχα με αλλα 2 link προς στοχευση αλλα κανεις δεν ενδιαφερεται να κανουμε αμεσα κατι ωστε να στηθουν.
εγω προσωρινα ειμαι λινκ με τον houseclub αλλα οχι για πολυ γιατι δεν ειναι τοσο καλο λινκ.
ελπιζω να ενδιαφερθουν αμεσα οι κυριοι που ενδιαφερονται για λινκ.

----------


## acoul

Υπενθυμίζω την διαθεσιμότητα δύο 802.11a έτοιμων link που ψάχνουν να πατήσουν στο AWMN !! Το ένα μπορεί να βγει με dti εκτός αν βρεθεί πιο οικολογικό και χρήσιμο link.

----------


## acoul

bump

----------


## kdim

ειναι διαθεσιμο το πρωτο μπθ λινκ να βγουμε.
υπαρχει ενδιαφερον ?

----------


## acoul

άμεσο, θα σου στείλω pm για τα σχετικά, μπορείς να γυρίσεις ένα πιάτο προς mkar?

----------


## kdim

ναι μπορω το απογευματακι να το εχω γυρισει προς εκει.

ο Mkar εχει βγει στο awmn με αλλο λινκ?

----------


## acoul

όχι ακόμη αλλά θα βγει όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, δεν θα έχουμε τα πιάτα να κάθονται, ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει και περιμένει !!

----------


## kdim

ποτε ετοιμαζεται να βγει υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα?
με τον dti τελικα θα βγει?

----------


## acoul

για να μην μπλέξουμε στα χαρτιά, ας βγει μπαμ το link και αν κάτι χαλάσει στην πορεία τα πιάτα γυρνούν με λίγες στροφές σε μια βίδα  ::  απλά με χαλάει που κάθοντε τόσο καιρό έτσι τα πιάτα ... το ίδιο ισχύει και για εσένα βέβαια για το άλλο άκρο σου  ::  ο dti έχει δώσει το ok.

----------


## kdim

και εμενα με χαλαει που τοσο καιρο ψαχνω να βγω awmn και το πιατο καθεται και κοιταει στο ....χαος.  ::  

εαν βγαλω το πρωτο τοτε θα βγει και το δευτερο σε περιοχη που υστερει σε λινκ

----------


## acoul

> εαν βγαλω το πρωτο τοτε θα βγει και το δευτερο σε περιοχη που υστερει σε λινκ


η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός  ::  ... βέβαια καλό είναι να κλείνουν οι κύκλοι στο πλαίσιο του εφικτού ... για να μην έχουμε φαινόμενα verano ...  ::

----------


## kdim

εχω μια απορια 
τοσο καιρο λεει ο mkar οτι θα βγει με τον dti και εχει δωσει και το οκ οπως λες.
γιατι δεν εχει γινει το λινκ ωστε να προχωρησουμε σε αναπτυξη και εμεις?

----------


## acoul

δεν θέλω να επιβαρύνω τον dti μέχρι να έχει βρεθεί κάτι από το άλλο άκρο. έλα μια βόλτα από τη λέσχη βρε παιδί μου την Τετάρτη να τα πούμε με την καρδιά μας !!  ::  εσύ το άλλο άκρο για που το ψήνεις; έχουμε και τον thought στη περιοχή που "ακούμπησε" στον Ανδρέα ... !!

----------


## kdim

με τον Μιχαλη ton throught ειμαστε κοντα και μαζι ψαχναμε για λινκ

αλλα εχτες το βραδυ ππου σκαναρισα τον επιασα.
οποτε εαν θελει θα βγω και μαζι του λινκ εχει 3 λινκ στην ταρατσα του.

γνωριζεις εχει βγει το λινκ με τον andrea? θα το κρατησουν?

----------


## acoul

> γνωριζεις εχει βγει το λινκ με τον andrea? θα το κρατησουν?


ναι έχει βγει, γιατί να μην το κρατήσουν, μια χαρά link είναι !!

----------


## dti

> δεν θέλω να επιβαρύνω τον dti μέχρι να έχει βρεθεί κάτι από το άλλο άκρο.


Στο πλαίσιο των αλλαγών που θα κάνω σύντομα (fireNAS αντί routerboards, routerboards αντί wraps) θα προκύψει ελεύθερο interface προς mkar. 
Ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, μόλις βρεθεί κι ο απαραίτητος χρόνος, θα γίνει η τροποποίηση του Hager και ...βουρ στην ταράτσα!

----------


## katsaros_m

Χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή και σύντομα κόμβος

----------


## Mixos

To σαββατοκύριακο θα ρυθμίσουμε τα links.

Το ένα είναι με τον Αντρέα και το άλλο με τον Κατσαρό.

Έχουμε πάρει τα επιπλέον εξαρτήματα και το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι κεντράρισμα....

Οπότε περιμένετε αποτελέσματα...

----------


## thought

Ανεβήκαμε σήμερα για να τα φτιάξουμε αλλά ο αέρας δεν μας επέτρεψε να συνεχίσουμε.Θα δοκιμάσουμε και αύριο ελπίζοντας να έχει κοπάσει ο αέρας.

----------


## Mixos

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες :

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337177#337177

----------


## acoul

Από το if που είναι γυρισμένο προς thought ακούω μόνο τα παρακάτω:



> ath0 Scan completed :
> Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:35:FF:37
> ESSID:"test1"
> Mode:Master
> Frequency:5.2 GHz (Channel 40)
> Quality=12/94 Signal level=-83 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
> Encryption keyn
> Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
> Extra:bcn_int=100
> ...

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα μπήκαν τα 5GHz feeders στα gilbertini και τα τελευταία ανάποδα για προστασία των feeders από βροχές, χαλάζι κλπ. Μπήκαν λαστιχοταινίες, σιλικόνες, στερεώθηκαν τα καλώδια για προστασία από τον αέρα, με λίγα λόγια ο κόμβος είναι πανέτοιμος να δρομολογήσει traffic !! Ένα ευχαριστώ στον dti για την βοήθεια και για την νυχτερινή εξόρμιση που έκανε στην ταράτσα από τη μεριά του. Πιθανό να υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο με τον dti γιατί δεν έλεγε να κλειδώσει το link. Κλειδώσαμε όμως με το ίδιο if στο link baba <--> tholos 14km sta -57db !! Με thought υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα από την εκεί μεριά και είμαστε σε αναμονή. Το ένα πιάτο στοχεύει προς dti στα 5.805 σε AP και το άλλο προς thought στα 5.600 σε AP.

----------


## thought

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι ιδιαίτερο προς τα εδώ,απλώς τα παιδιά δεν με πιάσανε στο σκαν.Αρκετά λογικό,αφού το πιατάκι ήταν βαλμένο στο περίπου γιατί όταν το βάζαμε το ap του mkar ήταν down.Το Σάββατο θα ανέβω να κάνω εγώ το σκαν.

----------


## acoul

#9474 on line !!! ο κόμβος θα βγάλει και τρίτο if !!




> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. 10.34.64.229 0.0% 17 0.7 0.8 0.6 1.6 0.3
> 2. 10.34.64.5 0.0% 17 0.6 0.7 0.6 2.1 0.3
> 3. 10.34.64.249 0.0% 17 44.1 28.6 0.6 76.1 21.8
> 4. bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn 0.0% 17 20.5 30.3 2.6 63.0 19.1
> 5. dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn 5.9% 17 8.1 29.0 4.0 103.9 30.9
> 6. xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn 0.0% 17 44.1 37.0 3.9 124.1 34.0
> 7. rtr.ysam2.awmn 0.0% 17 48.1 34.2 4.1 96.2 31.1
> 8. http://www.awmn 0.0% 16 4.0 25.1 4.0 68.1 21.7

----------


## acoul

Από το if του mkar που είναι στραμμένο προς thought σε scan πιάνουμε τα ακόλουθα:


```
ath0      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:03:3F
                    ESSID:"awmn-alex23-test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.22 GHz (Channel 44)
                    Quality=14/94  Signal level=-81 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0B:6B:35:F9:57
                    ESSID:"awmn-51-3375"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.745 GHz
                    Quality=16/94  Signal level=-79 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

----------


## thought

Αλέξανδρε μέχρι την Κυριακή θα το φτιάξω το if μου και θα το γυρίσω να συνδεθούμε.Αν δεν παίξει το feeder πάω να πάρω άλλο και το στρέφω προς τα εκεί.
Για ips και τα υπόλοιπα θα σε πάρω τηλ  ::

----------


## acoul

Σε scan από το if που κοιτάει προς ttel ακούμε τα παρακάτω:


```
 ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-mkar-ttel"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.5 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:01:48:70
          Bit Rate:6 Mb/s   Tx-Power=17 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=20/94  Signal level=-71 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-thought-mkar"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.12 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:34:96:2F
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-89 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:406  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

και από το if που είναι γυρισμένο προς tought:


```
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:00:C3
                    ESSID:"awmn-941-8815"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.3 GHz (Channel 60)
                    Quality=7/94  Signal level=-88 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:03:3F
                    ESSID:"awmn-alex23-test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.22 GHz (Channel 44)
                    Quality=42/94  Signal level=-53 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0B:6B:35:F9:57
                    ESSID:"awmn-51-3375"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.745 GHz
                    Quality=25/94  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

το πλάνο είναι να μπει ο κόμβος σε πλήρη λειτουργία μέχρι την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα με το ένα link σε alex23 και το άλλο προς τον thought.

----------


## thought

Ωραία Αλέξανδρε,το Σαββατοκύριακο το βάζουμε και σε λειτουργία  ::

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος εδώ και λίγα λεπτά δρομολογεί από τα δύο if του awmn traffic. επιπλέον στον κόμβο υπάρχει προσωρινά ένα AP με essid awmn-mkar.

----------


## katsaros_m

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αλέξανδρου λειτουργεί ο κόμβος mkar

BB -->ALEX23 #3375 ΣΕ Α 
BB -->THOUGHT #3576 ΣΕ Α 
AP --> awmn-mkar



Χωρίς τον acoul δεν θα έκανα ούτε με εμένα link 
σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## acoul

> Χωρίς τον acoul δεν θα έκανα ούτε με εμένα link 
> σε ευχαριστώ


θα έκανες ίσως και καλύτερα ... τέτοιο πείσμα δεν έχω ξαναδεί ... !!!

----------


## Mixos

Και οι δυο είτε κορυφαίοι.....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Και οι δυο είτε κορυφαίοι.....


Θ.Β. next generation ... !!

----------


## acoul

1 εικόνα, 1000 λέξεις. θερμά ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και την καλή παρέα σε katsaros_m & makaras !! οι ταράτσες με καλή παρέα γίνονται ακόμη πιο γοητευτικές !!

 <-- Click me

----------


## universalelectronics

Πραγματικο στολιδι τις καθε ταρατσας!!!

----------


## manoskol

κερδισατε ένα νέο πελάτη.... stzervos 13265 ... στηνουμε την αλλη εβδομαδα... 
σήμα σε scan με stella ~ -70. εξοπλισμος, πιατο 80cm, αφρικάνικο feeder, 
router dd-wrt τα λέμε σε pm τα υπόλοιπα....
@acoul, katsaros : Τα δικτυακα τα χειριζεστε εσεις ή o κομβούχος ;
θα χρειαστουμε μια ip απο το ap και ενα /29 subnet.....  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Φοβερο το Buropa.  ::

----------


## acoul

οι εργασίες στην ταράτσα προχωρούν, σιγά σιγά αλλά σταθερά γιατί παίζουμε σε 5-10 ταράτσες ταυτόχρονα, κάτι που κάνει ιδιαίτερο κέφι όλη η ομάδα !!

 

long live AWMN !!

----------


## xrg

Δώσε και σώσε!

Σας έπιασα από το "τυφλό" γραφείο μου.. Με λίγη βοήθεια, κάποια μέτρα ιστό και τους γύρους από το Posto, έχω κι εγώ μία ελπίδα εκεί..

----------


## manoskol

Μπορει κάποιος να δει τι συμβαινει με το access point του κόμβου και δεν δρομολογει?
Αν υπάρχει προβλημα και δεν υπάρχει χρονος μπορω να βοηθήσω και σε 
υλικο και σε configuration just voip me! Στην περιοχη δεν υπάρχουν πολλα ενεργα 
access points και αν μπορω να βοηθησω θα βρω χρόνο!  ::

----------


## acoul

Την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε έγινε επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του κόμβου. Με την βοήθεια του makaras & sodapop έγινε γενική συντήρηση στα πιάτα/feeder του κόμβου, αλφαδιάσματα κλπ. Προστέθηκαν επιπλέον δυο σταθερά επίτονα σε διάταξη 90 μοιρών στον ιστό. Μπήκε σχετικό φίλτρο στο ανοικτό AP για την προστασία του DHCP server. Ο DHCP server μοιράζει και πάλι κανονικά ελεύθερα, χωρίς διακρίσεις IP διευθύνσεις.

----------


## acoul

έγινε με επιτυχία remote upgrade με φρέσκους madwifi στο λινκ με 7bpm.

----------


## RpMz

Αλέξανδρε μήπως θα ήταν καλό να γίνει κ ένα κεντράρισμα...?

----------


## acoul

> Αλέξανδρε μήπως θα ήταν καλό να γίνει κ ένα κεντράρισμα...?


είπαμε best effort

----------


## acoul

φρέσκος madwifi/hal στο λινκ με 7bpm


```
ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
ath_hal: 2008-10-02 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, REGOPS_FUNC, DFS, XR)
Atheros HAL provided by OpenWrt, DD-WRT and MakSat Technologies
```

----------


## acoul

upgrades

 
πριν & μετά <-- όλα τα πιάτα ανάποδα και ένα 19άρι πανελόκουτο σε 0 ισχύ γιατί είναι πολλά τα πιάτα Άρη ...


και ο ... απέναντι  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Αυτός είμαι εγώ! 

Μήπως η grid μου κοιτάζει αλλού.!?!?!

----------


## acoul

ίσως να θέλει λίγο πιο δεξιά όπως κοιτάς τον mkar  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Θέλει αρκετά πιο δεξιά μου φαίνετε! 

Μακάριος όποιος μπορέσει να έρθει να μου δώσει ένα πόδι βοηθείας, τώρα που έχω τον αστράγαλο μου διαλυμένο. (θα μου πάρει 2-3 εβδομάδες μέχρι να ξαναμπορέσω να ανεβώ σε σκάλα!!!)

----------


## acoul

> Θέλει αρκετά πιο δεξιά μου φαίνετε! 
> 
> Μακάριος όποιος μπορέσει να έρθει να μου δώσει ένα πόδι βοηθείας, τώρα που έχω τον αστράγαλο μου διαλυμένο. (θα μου πάρει 2-3 εβδομάδες μέχρι να ξαναμπορέσω να ανεβώ σε σκάλα!!!)


τι έπαθες βρε παληκάρι; περαστικά ... λογικά θα έρθουμε από mkar για κάτι τελευταία αλφαδιάσματα οπότε θα περάσουμε και από εκεί με τους γνωστούς παπαράτσι ... σιδερένιος!

----------


## 7bpm

Εεε, μα με τα πεζοδρόμια που έχουμε στην Αθήνα τι περιμένεις…? Ευχαριστώ για τα περαστικά βρε.

Πείτε μου πότε θα είστε στην γειτονιά να ετοιμάσω τους καφέδες και τα γλυκά.  ::

----------


## acoul

πριν και μετά και πιο μετά. εγκαταστάθηκε χθες στον κόμβο ένα φρέσκο RouterStation. Έγινε αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού σε latest & greatest openwrt. αντικαταστάθηκαν κάποια feeders και κάποια jumper cables. Τα αποτελέσματα επιβράβευσαν τους κόπους μας μια και τα λινκ ανέβηκαν όλα σε ποιότητα.

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον mkar για την φροντίδα και την φιλοξενία του κόμβου και στον sodapop για την υπομονή και βοήθεια!

----------


## acoul

απομακρυσμένη αναβάθμιση firmware στο RouterStation έτσι για να δούμε ότι γίνεται ... όλα τζετ!

----------


## acoul

το BGP με naxos κάτω. η αιτία εδώ

παιδιά, πιάστε μια quagga !!

----------


## marius

Ο Naxos εχει ηδη quagga  ::

----------


## ysam

καραLOL και ότι νάναι.. Κάτσε να το δει ο Acyn.. και θα τις αρπάξετε όπως πάτε..  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ο Naxos εχει ηδη quagga


ας κατεβάσει τότε το λινκ με τον απέναντι που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα <-- τα αυτονόητα !!

----------


## acoul

το BGP με naxos πάνω. όλα δείχνουν ok. βάλτε quagges όπου δεν έχουν ακόμη μπει !!

----------

